# There should be a NEW rule here



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

When asking a question, you have to include HOW you found out about MassCops.com

No answers without an explanation of how you got here.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

lol why is that?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I was told it was the stork.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Just because I'm curious. Like seriously how to these people find this place?

For you I think it was a cabbage leaf


94c said:


> I was told it was the stork.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't even remember how I found out about this ?????


----------



## thewife (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new here. But if you do a google search (mass cops) This is the first that pops up...

Stay safe...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

TacOps said:


> I don't even remember how I found out about this ?????


Me neither.......


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

thewife said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. But if you do a google search (mass cops) This is the first that pops up...
> 
> Stay safe...


Masscops comes up on a lot of Google searches. That's how I got here!

PS: Welcome to you!


----------



## thewife (Jan 27, 2007)

Yea, ya gotta love google...
Thanks for the welcome NewEngland...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

thewife said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. But if you do a google search (mass cops) This is the first that pops up...
> 
> Stay safe...


Just for our knowledge base what were you searching For
If you don't mind me asking.
Also welcome to MassCops


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I was just looking for the mens room.


----------



## thewife (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh I don't mind you asking...I'll tell you. There was an incident that happened recently (I'm not going to get into in this post) and I was just wondering what other dept's or others were thinking about it. So I did the ol' Google search and found this site.

So far this is a great site. Alot of good info on it. I'll have to let my husband in on it. 

Oh and before I forget, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

thewife said:


> Oh I don't mind you asking...I'll tell you. There was an incident that happened recently (I'm not going to get into in this post) and I was just wondering what other dept's or others were thinking about it. So I did the ol' Google search and found this site.
> 
> So far this is a great site. Alot of good info on it. I'll have to let my husband in on it.
> 
> Oh and before I forget, thanks for the welcome.


Thank You


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Interesting rule...I doubt many would follow it...so it'd have to be more of a suggestion...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Just for our knowledge base what were you searching For
> If you don't mind me asking.


"wikked cool people"


----------



## thewife (Jan 27, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> "wikked cool people"


Ok, I'm just going to keep my mouth shut on this one....lmao


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I found MassCops by trying to get out of a speeding ticket:baby13:


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

94c said:


> I found MassCops by trying to get out of a speeding ticket:baby13:


hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

I Googled 'badgebunny'................. The Yahoo personals weren't panning out so well.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

thewife said:


> Ok, I'm just going to keep my mouth shut on this one....lmao


You're smart...you'll do well here...don't let them get to you  Welcome aboard!


----------



## thewife (Jan 27, 2007)

kttref said:


> You're smart...you'll do well here...don't let them get to you  Welcome aboard!


Well if I was really looking for "wikked cool people" I don't think I would of came here.... :woot:

Ok before you guys get your pantie's in a bunch....I'm JOKING!!!

Stay Safe!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha I like you! haha....guys, leave her be!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Heck, kttref, if this site was about wicked cool people, only Deval Patrick and Barrack H. Obama would be members. I'd be over at "Nerds-R-Us".


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I never said anything about wicked cool people...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

She said panties, daddy like! daddy like!


----------

